# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Weeping moss

## tcy81

hi good news for those who are looking weeping moss
, i found one shop selling it.

mermaid , blk 443 amk ave 10

the shop is now taking order for more weeping moss.




Chee Yong

----------


## izzat

Hi...

can i have their contact number?

thanks... :wink: 

Izzat

----------


## Green Baron

Chee Yong,
Are you sure it is Weeping Moss ? Or is this an April Fool's joke ?  :Very Happy:  

Gan

----------


## tcy81

hi , this is not a april fool's joke
i just went down tonight to take a look at the weeping moss stock that came in.
this is not a joke. 
 :Laughing:  

so people out there looking for weeping moss can go and take a look.


cheers 
chee yong

----------


## gweesm1

So is it really weeping moss? I hope someone can confirm it. I am getting for a close friend in US so I do not wish to send the wrong moss.

----------


## alan

so anyone can confirm if it the real weeping moss ? after the moss news in here i need a confirmation to be dare to take it as the real one , so anyone who has bought it checked it ? i remember reading in the "Oriental topic" that it take a while to develop the weeping pattern in new tank

----------


## timebomb

Sia Meng, Alan,

I haven't been to Mermaid for a while so I don't know for sure if they have the "Weeping Moss" for sale now. But even if I were to go down to the shop, it is highly unlikely I can make a positive identification. Mosses are difficult to tell apart, especially when they are not grown well. Without a microscope, even the Professor can't tell one moss from another.

Gan told me the other day that a shop in the West Coast area is selling Taiwan Moss. I dropped over at the shop last Friday but couldn't see anything that even remotely resemble Taiwan Moss. When I asked, the shop assistant pointed me to a bucket on the floor that contained some mosses. He said it was Taiwan but when I examined it closely, it looked like Singapore Moss to me. I can't confirm though. As I've said, it's very difficult to tell one moss from another. If there's anything about mosses that is certain, it is that no local fish shop is selling the genuine Willow Moss. 

I would say, however, that the owner of Mermaid fish shop seems to be much more interested in mosses than most other fish shop owners. He has the genuine Taiwan Moss and he grows them beautifully. If he claims he also has Weeping Moss, I would say, in all likelihood, his claim is genuine. Some fish shop owners can't even differentiate a moss from a hole in the ground  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## mervin

> . If there's anything about mosses that is certain, it is that no local fish shop is selling the genuine Willow Moss. 
> 
> 
> Loh K L


Hello Loh,

If what you say is true.....what are those moss that Nature Aquarium is selling ????

Chan claims that his moss is Willow Moss.

Mervin

----------


## Green Baron

> Gan told me the other day that a shop in the West Coast area is selling Taiwan Moss. I dropped over at the shop last Friday but couldn't see anything that even remotely resemble Taiwan Moss. When I asked, the shop assistant pointed me to a bucket on the floor that contained some mosses. He said it was Taiwan but when I examined it closely, it looked like Singapore Moss to me.


KL,
The Malay guy is not the owner. He pointed me to the same bucket when I asked him about Taiwan Moss. Both of us know that is not Taiwan Moss ;-) The real Taiwan Moss is tied to a mesh (moss wall) in a 20" display tank sitting at eye level on an Ikea shelf at the rear entrace of the shop, beside the escalator




> I would say, however, that the owner of Mermaid fish shop seems to be much more interested in mosses than most other fish shop owners. He has the genuine Taiwan Moss and he grows them beautifully. If he claims he also has Weeping Moss, I would say, in all likelihood, his claim is genuine.


The fact that 'Weeping Moss' is a name coined by Oriental for a species of moss which they have not started selling, and ony a few people have seen the real 'Weeping Moss' and know its scientic name, makes me suspicious of any claims of having Weeping Moss.

----------


## kadios

Hi Loh!

I have not seen Taiwan moss before except that time at Yandy's place which I failed to examine it closely. A search through the net for a picture was fruitless. But yesterday, I went to one LFS at Pasir Ris and saw a shop with a tankful of unique moss. The moss was light green in color and looks similar to xmas moss with its triangular fronds. It looks like a cross between a java moss and xmas moss but definitely is not either of them. The owner, a lady(with her 2 small doggies) told me it was Taiwan moss and the price for a small piece of bogwood costs almost $100. As for the larger ones, they are not for sale. Do you have any idea about this? I read from your posts that Mermaid is the only place here so far that sells Taiwan moss. I am just wondering if you have ever come across this shop in Pasir Ris farmway before.

Cheers!

Kar Hwee

----------


## timebomb

> If what you say is true.....what are those moss that Nature Aquarium is selling ????Chan claims that his moss is Willow Moss.


Mervin,

Chan's a nice guy. He's friendly and honest in his business dealings but with all due respect to him, I have to say he got the name of his moss wrong. What he has in his tanks are not Willow Mosses. I know because I have the genuine ones in my tanks. I don't think Chan is trying to con anyone. Neither do I think he's misleading the market. Mosses are notoriously hard to identify and if had not been for the Prof, we wouldn't have known either. Probably, Chan got the name from his supplier who just as probably, didn't know either.

Here's a picture of the genuine Willow Moss - scientific name, _Fontinalis antipyretica_



Loh K L

----------


## timebomb

> I read from your posts that Mermaid is the only place here so far that sells Taiwan moss.


Did I really say that? Or did I say Mermaid is the only place I know that sells the genuine Taiwan Moss?

Kar Hwee, I can't remember what I wrote. But if I had misled you into thinking that Mermaid is the only shop that sells genuine Taiwan Moss, I apologise. It is the only shop I know but that does not mean it's the only shop. I have not visited all the fish shops in Singapore and even if I had, I can't be sure if their Taiwan Mosses are the genuine McKoys. 

If you think what you saw in Pasir Ris is the genuine Taiwan Moss, please let us have the address. I wouldn't mind dropping over to take a look if I can find the time.

Loh K L

----------


## hwchoy

well the Singapore moss grown well in cold water also resembles Christmas moss, with paler green and softer texture. They would really be hard to tell apart without a microscope and the Prof.

On the other hand, we probably should focus on growing them well rather than worrying which species it is, for the key to a beautiful moss seems to be more in growing condition than species.

----------


## timebomb

> The real Taiwan Moss is tied to a mesh (moss wall) in a 20" display tank sitting at eye level on an Ikea shelf at the rear entrace of the shop, beside the escalator


Gan, I must have missed that tank. When the shop assistant said what was in the bucket is Taiwan Moss, I was so disapointed I didn't stay longer to take a closer look at the other tanks. 

To help you guys identify the genuine Weeping Moss, here's a picture:



Loh K L

----------


## timebomb

> On the other hand, we probably should focus on growing them well rather than worrying which species it is, for the key to a beautiful moss seems to be more in growing condition than species.


Well said, Choy but on the other hand, we shouldn't discount hobbyists' desires to own the more beautiful and exotic mosses in the market. I would say, if you can't grow the common ones well, don't waste your money buying the rare ones. Start with Singapore Moss; it's everywhere and free. 

Loh K L

----------


## hwchoy

Loh, well said too :wink:

----------


## Barbarik

I was at Lake Aquarium few weeks ago after meeting with Gan. A conversation with the Chinese guy (owner???) lead me to asking him about Taiwan moss. My intention was to find out if any shop, other than Mermaid, is selling true Taiwan moss at cheaper price so that more hobbyiests can affort growing it in their tank. I was quite shock that the owner did not even know the existance of Taiwan moss!!! He pointed few types of moss, from java to erect to xmass, & ask me if any one is the Taiwan moss that I was mentioning. A while later, I saw the moss wall on the display tank near to the enterance. I pointed to him that the Taiwan moss that I have look like that partucular one. He declined to sell to me when I wanted to buy some of it.  :Crying:  
Well, if the moss wall that look like Taiwan moss is still in the display tank, I doubt they have the intention to sell it. Looks like the shop is selling the moss in the bucket & insisted it as Taiwan moss. From the price they are selling as feedback by someone in another forum (as cheap as erect & xmass moss), looks like we need some sample of it for prof Tan to confirm its true indentity.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Regards,
Yandy

----------


## fishnut

Mr Loh,

The shop that's selling the taiwan moss in the Pasir Ris farm is adjoined to CAPRICORN Aquarium aka 'Ah Pek' at No. 33, Pasir Ris Farmway 2, Singapore 510000. 

Just found out that the shop (I'm not too sure about it's name) doesn't belong to 'Ah Pek', they are just neighbours. The taiwan moss is found in a 4-foot (if I'm not wrong) display tank run with a chiller. Hope the infomation helps.  :Smile:  

IMHO, I do think that they're selling taiwan moss. Looks like the ones I saw at Mermaid, just larger in terms of quantity. 

PS: I hope I'm not confusing anyone by giving 'Ah Pek' address to lead him/ her to the shop. :wink: 

cheers

----------


## PohSan

S$100 to 200 for moss is really sound crazy to me. To me, I don't really care if the moss is pointing upward and downward. Some of the mosses are unique to me, eg: stringy moss but that simply don't justified the price tagged onto it. To be frank, when I read that people willing to spend hundreds on the moss, it recalled what I felt when I saw the S$20,000 Louhan displayed in Rainbow. 

I apologise to anyone who feels that my post is offensive. Above is just my personal opinion, no hard feeling.

Regards,
Ong Poh San

----------


## Barbarik

Poh San, I have to agree with you. Buying moss at a price $100 & above sounds crazy. It was crazy enough for me to buy Taiwan moss on small driftwood for $220. But, without buying & having any Taiwan moss in my tank after knowing its beauty, I will become even crazier!!! Hahaha  :Laughing: 

Regards,
Yandy

----------


## fishnut

I guess each individual values different plants/fishes differently, so perhaps it's down to the satisfaction of the consumer upon purschasing the plant/fish?  :Smile:  

Eg: I just bought a number of taiwan moss fronds and a downnoi for S$40 recently. To me it's value for money but my girlfriend almost killed me (so I really think it's different people, different values... hope she's not reading this).  :Laughing: 

cheers

----------


## mervin

> I guess each individual values different plants/fishes differently, so perhaps it's down to the satisfaction of the consumer upon purschasing the plant/fish?  
> 
> Eg: I just bought a number of taiwan moss fronds and a downnoi for S$40 recently. To me it's value for money but my girlfriend almost killed me (so I really think it's different people, different values... hope she's not reading this). 
> 
> cheers


hahaha !!! well said there brother !!!

mervin

----------


## Green Baron

> Originally Posted by fishnut
> 
> I guess each individual values different plants/fishes differently, so perhaps it's down to the satisfaction of the consumer upon purschasing the plant/fish?  
> 
> Eg: I just bought a number of taiwan moss fronds and a downnoi for S$40 recently. To me it's value for money but my girlfriend almost killed me (so I really think it's different people, different values... hope she's not reading this). 
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> ...


Agree. As long as you feel it is value for money and don't regret a few days later ;-) go for it !

However, with some much interests in mosses, I am sure any mosses that cost >S$100 now will cost <S$20 in 3~4 months time.

I believe the Taiwan Moss that is appering in Singapore LFSs comes from the same supplier. Lake Aquarium told me he got his from the same supplier as Mermaid. It seems Taiwan Moss is not in short supply in Taiwan so it is a matter of time before this supplier start selling his moss to more LFSs in Singapore. So if you can wait, you will be able to get Taiwan Moss at the price of Erect Moss in a few months time !

Gan

----------


## timebomb

Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. The value of a moss is in the eyes of a moss-lover  :Laughing: 

There's nothing crazy about paying more than a hundred dollars for a moss if it's a rare specimen. If I didn't already have the Taiwan Moss, I would have probably bought the piece of driftwood Yandy owns now. The market value of anything depends on supply and demand. When supply is low and demand is high, prices naturally go up. Those who bought LuoHans at prices of thousands of dollars were conned because in that case, the supply was practically unlimited. LuoHans breed like crazy so there's absolutely no reason why the fish should be priced in the regions of thousands of dollars. It was just very good marketing on the part of the guys driving the LuoHan craze. Just like what happened when McDonalds launched the series of soft toys- Thousands of people queued for more than 24 hours just to buy soft toys that are probably worth nothing now. If you ask me, that's crazy. 

Mr Teo of Teo's Aquatic Plant farm told me himself that he has, on many occasions, paid very high prices for rare plants. When I gave him his first Downoi, he wanted to have more so he contacted his supplier in Thailand. The supplier quoted him a figure of Sing $35 for one stalk. 

What Gan said about prices falling over time is true but then again, there's always a desire to be among the first to own the rare plants. If you're the patient type, you can wait for the prices to come down but the kick you get out of being among the first is hard to beat. I understand the feeling perfectly because on many occasions, there were plants in my tank that even Oriental does not have. 

Anyway, if you think paying more than a hundred dollars for a moss is crazy, l like to remind you that a few years ago, I paid $50 for a pack of _Riccia fluitans_ about the size of a child's palm. The plant is so cheap and common now people throw it away. But in those days, _Riccia_ was hard to find and only one fish shop sells it. I bet if you're a Riccia lover, you won't wait until it's so common and worthless before buying the plant. There will be no kick then.

Loh K L

----------


## kadios

Hi Loh,

Perhaps I misunderstood your meaning in your posts. Nevertheless, it does not really matter. =)

I am not sure where Capricon is except it is somewhere near Pasir Ris. But I think fishnut's description hit the nail on the address in his post:

"The shop that's selling the taiwan moss in the Pasir Ris farm is adjoined to CAPRICORN Aquarium aka 'Ah Pek' at No. 33, Pasir Ris Farmway 2, Singapore 510000. "

The shop is at Pasir Ris farmway and it is a small shop adjacent to another shop that has a small plot of land for cultivating plant. The shop is actually situated together with a few other shops or units whose merchandise vary from marine fishes to kois. Another prominent feature is that "stupid" and redundant basketball post in the parking area. It is obscure from view if there are many cars parking around and you are they for the very first time. My dad's van suffered a dent no thanks to that "@#$!%$%" post!!!  :Evil:  

So look out for that post if any of you make a trip down.

Cheers!

Kar Hwee

----------

